# Baby's arrived at the duck pond



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

I went to the pond near my house and I noticed the 2 adult geese staring across the pond like they were concerned about something? I told my friend they probably had babies and sure enough they had seven babies. They are so cute. 

Andi

photos are kind of blurry, sorry.....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi andinla, 


What nice pictures..!

Handsome Babys...


I bet it is a great sight when they are swimming in-a-line together, with momma and poppa at each end...


Ever see the film 'Winged Migration'..?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How adorable.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Andi,

The pictures are fine, and the birds are just beautiful!

Is that you feeding them?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Andi, thanks for the pics. Seeing babies always makes me happy.

Looks like the sole little pigeon had been given his own special quota of seed.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are darling domestic breed goslings! Though I love them, it worries me to see a potential goose population explosion at any public place. Sooner or later someone will complain about there being too many geese/ducks, too much poop, possible aggression of the birds towards humans when they are just trying to protect their young. I'm glad you are nearby to look after them, Andi.

Terry


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terrry when you say*

domestic breed goslings what it means is that the geese (mated pair) were not wild ones? Someone dumped them at this location? I was told by someone living on the ponds waterfront that the geese have been there for a while and that they have not been able to reproduce because of the raccoons and two red foxes eating their eggs.

Treesa yes that is me the crazy bird lady, with bag of seed in hand.....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Andi,

Yes .. those are most definitely a domestic breed of goose, and they didn't get there on their own .. they can't fly well enough .. somebody dumped them .. same for all the domestic/mixed breed ducks. 

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Andi,

You look like you are in your element. Those babies are quite a good size. So cute! Your're awfully cute too Andi!

Feather


----------

